# Is this a good substrate idea?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

First I have to say I wat corys to be able to suck up sand and spit it out, at least this is what I hear they ca do.

But could I take 30% Home Depot Play Sand, 40% Flourite, and 30% Schults Aquatic Plant Soil, mix them all together?

I want to experiment growing Glosso and Pigmi Sword plants.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would stick with mixing the Flourite and Shultz. Play sand is not garaunteed to be inert and is way too fine to be using. If you insist on using sand go to a swimming pool supply store and get pool filter sand. The grain size is larger and won't cloud the water or destroy your filter.


----------

